# Bunk Bed Sheets...



## mvadeli

I own a 2006 31RQS which we purchased in June. I absolutely refused to buy the over priced fitted sheets specifically made for the quad bunk beds. I struggled with flat sheets and tried to keep them neat and secure by folding and tucking with never any success. BUT, I HAVE FINALLY FOUND AN AFFORDABLE SOLUTION!! Our bunks are in two sizes, 34x75 and 28x75. I purchased two fleece sleeping bag liners from Kmart at $12.99 each that measure 33x75. They fit the smaller bunks perfectly and they slide right on.Also from Kmart, I purchased two flannel twin fitted sheets at $9.99 each that measure 38x75 and washed them first to shrink them slightly. Then with elastic sheet straps they stayed secure. I spent less than $46 total for all four bunks instead of the pricey $39-$49 for each bunk. HAPPY CAMPING!!


----------



## CamperAndy

Pictures Please.

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## mmblantz

Welcome to Outbackers!! We use cheap flats sheets and do hospital corners, works everytime. I would like to see those bags though, may have to stop by Kmart.


----------

